# arrrrg iTunes



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought I understood iTunes and never had a problem before until I got my new 4thG iTouch. I synced from my old backup but I'm having trouble with my audio books.  It puts the books on there but it will have the photo of one book and as the title it will say UNKNOWN but when you click and look inside THAT book it has several books inside there.

I guess it doesn't matter because they are there, but I want the proper organization!!!

Any ideas?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Gracie,

Try going into iTunes and right click each title. Select 'Get Info' and change the info so it's correct. Make sure title, author and anything else you want to be specific is correct then click OK. That should do it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!  That was it.  After a phone call to Apple we discovered on a few of the books when I went to 'Info' it didn't have the Album Title listed so it grouped them all together as Unknown.  Once I added it, it sorted them all out.

ahhhhhhh, THANKS!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a huge Mac fan, and iTunes does OK for organizing / paying music, but I'm NOT a fan of how it's trying to organize all kinds of music and apps and books and other digital media, AND serve as the syncing software for iDevices. No, I don't want iTunes to launch when I click on a link to an app in Safari, I just want to read about it in Safari. No, I don't want to store my PDFs in iTunes. No, I don't want whatever this "Ping" thing is. And no, I don't even want to use the same software to listen to music, find podcasts, organize e-books and PDFs, sync my iPod, and buy stuff from the Apple Store. Argh.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Itunes, taking over the world!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My principle problem with iTunes is how it deals with cover art. The mp3 standard stores the cover art right in the mp3 file, so it's always correct. With iTunes however, it's part of a big old database and if when that file gets corrupted, you're screwed. Wrong cover art comes up all over the place for me now! =(


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Speaking of cover art, at one time I thought that if the cover art didn't show up I could somehow put my own picture there.  Is that possible now?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Speaking of cover art, at one time I thought that if the cover art didn't show up I could somehow put my own picture there. Is that possible now?


You can still add your own cover art. Open itunes. Left-Click(to hioghlight) on the song that you want to add cover art to. Then right click. A list will pop up. One of the choices is "Get Info". Click on that. Next click on the "Artwork" tab. Then click "add". A window will pop up fpor you to browse the files on your computer to find the picture that you want to add.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> You can still add your own cover art. Open itunes. Left-Click(to hioghlight) on the song that you want to add cover art to. Then right click. A list will pop up. One of the choices is "Get Info". Click on that. Next click on the "Artwork" tab. Then click "add". A window will pop up fpor you to browse the files on your computer to find the picture that you want to add.


You can also skip a step (at least on Windows) and use Google to find the cover art you'd like to include (for the Touch, you're best off with square images around 500x500 or bigger - but any will work) then you can click on the image and drag it down to the iTunes icon on your taskbar (don't let go of it yet) then when it switches to the iTunes window you can drop the image into the Artwork field mentioned above. This just keeps you from having to save the image to your computer and then browse to the image to again to add it in iTunes. Drag & Drop! =)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> You can also skip a step (at least on Windows) and use Google to find the cover art you'd like to include (for the Touch, you're best off with square images around 500x500 or bigger - but any will work) then you can click on the image and drag it down to the iTunes icon on your taskbar (don't let go of it yet) then when it switches to the iTunes window you can drop the image into the Artwork field mentioned above. This just keeps you from having to save the image to your computer and then browse to the image to again to add it in iTunes. Drag & Drop! =)


Thanks for mentioning that.  I always save and then delete. You saved me some steps.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

YES!  That's what I used to do on my PC but now that I'm on a mac I can't make it work with the drag and drop.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> YES! That's what I used to do on my PC but now that I'm on a mac I can't make it work with the drag and drop.


You can drag and drop a pic.... Click on the song(s) you have a cover for, right-click and choose Get Info, click the Artwork tab, then drop the pic onto the window and click OK.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

iTunes as a programme is not in any way intuitive.  You really have to work to use it properly.  I dislike it intensely.


----------

